# Dog hasn't eaten in 2 days but is eating dirt



## Tuliplvr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi- we have had my dog Charlie for 6 months now and he is almost 2. He hasn't been eating for 2 days now, but when I take him outside, he wants to eat grass and dirt. Not sure what I should do .. new to this dog ownership. Thank you


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I would suggest an immediate trip to the vet. Is he drining water? Is his mouth gummy or is it moist? Is he pooping, and if so, is there anything unusual?
Suddenly going off his food may mean a serious problem.
Hope he's OK.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This could be something serious, so definitely time to see the vet. I hope you'll try for an emergency clinic, since this is a holiday weekend. 

Gotta love our kids. They know how to make the vet bills worse. :uhoh:

Please let us know how you and your lad are doing.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Is he vomiting? Is he drinking? What color are his gums pink or pale? Is he acting normal? Could just be an upset stomach or something worse. I would see a vet.


----------



## Tuliplvr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for your quick replies.. his gums are pink and seem normal. He hasn't pooped since yesterday but is drinking water. He seems to be acting pretty normal.


----------



## Tuliplvr (Nov 17, 2010)

He is not vomiting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tulip*

Tulip

Many times when I dog eats grass they do so to vomit because their stomach is upset.

Will he take treats?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say a vet visit is in order pronto. Is there any chance he's eaten something he shouldn't (other than dirt)...... sock, toy, etc ?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Missing any socks? I would be running him to the ER Vet as soon as possible. I think you have an emergency on your hands, possibly life threatening, because what you describe is not normal at all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a chance that he's eaten something he shouldn't have and that he has a blockage. The fact he hasn't eaten and hasn't pooped is very worrisome.


----------



## Tuliplvr (Nov 17, 2010)

He just ate his food....


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I would still take him in, at least for your peace of mind. If there is nothing wrong you can relax, and if there is you can take care of it right away.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Eating is a good sign. But if he hasn't pooped in going on 3 days now, I'd still get him to the vet this morning.


----------

